
Ask HN: Is there a tool to generate arbitrary URLs? - oweiler
I would like to test a little script of mine which normalizes URLs.<p>It would be awesome if there would be some tool to generate arbitrary URLs, probably configurable in some ways (e.g. add 1-n query params, generate URLs with percent-encoded octets etc.).<p>Does anyone know of such a tool?
======
Someone
1\. Google a regex for URLs.

2\. Google some tool that, given a regex, generates strings matching the
regex.

3\. Combine the two.

4\. If (more likely: when) you think the generated URLs need to cover some
part of the URL space more, tweak the regex.

Instead of regular expressions you could also use a BNF grammar for URLs and a
tool that generates valid strings in that grammar.

